# طلب تركيبة جيدة لتصنيع ملمع الزجاج



## مهندس ضياوي (5 فبراير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم​​​​​
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته





من فضلكم, أريد تركيبة جيدة لتصنيع ملمع الزجاج مع الخطوات و شكرا لكم.​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2014)

منظفات الزجاج والمرايا لها اكثر من تركيبه والتفاضل بينهم ليس السعر بل الاستخدام - مثلا - تركيبه تمكنك من جلاء الرؤيه وبدون ترك اى اثر وتمنع تكثف البخار على المرايا بالحمامات او زجاج السيارات اثناء القياده وهناك اخرى لاتسمح بتكوين المياة على الزجاج للاماكن الممطره الخ طبعا وهناك التركيبه العاديه غسيل بدون مزايا اضافيه عموما راسلنى [email protected] لمعرفة امور فنيه لايسع المقام لذكرها ولكن كل التركيبات يجب ان تتسم بالالتزام بالمواصفات حتى ولو كان منتج شعبى -ومنتج شعبى تعبير سيئ السمعه ويجب استبداله بمنتج اقتصادى يتبع


----------

